# Milling Machine Led Light



## Jkassis (Mar 16, 2015)

*I hope this is on the correct thread. If not, let me know and I'll change it.* I just wanted to let you guys know about a milling machine light I just purchased on eBay. This is not a "cheapo" light (I already purchased one of those and it didn't work). This one was about $150 and is one of the best accessories I have purchased for my Sharp LMV mill. Here is the link to the sellers product: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400759473641?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT 
I hesitated to spend this much money for a light, but after seeing it, I had no "Buyers Remorse". This light snapped right onto my milling machine magnetically and in a few minutes, I had all the light I need on my table! The guy that makes this is a one-man operation and the quality is wonderful. He will even make custom sizes if this will not work for your machine. If you can afford it, this is the best light I have found so far. 

Here is his description of the light:
*
THE LED BOARD CONSISTS OF 81 NEUTRAL WHITE 4500K-5000K LEDS 


THE VISION 2.0 ATTACHES TO THE FACE OF THE QUILL USING 8 SUPER STRONG


NEODYMIUM MAGNETS RATED AT 5 LBS. PULL FORCE EACH (40 LBS.)


THE STRETCHY COILED CORD LEADS TO A NEODYMIUM HOOK


HERE YOU WILL HANG THE CORD FOR THE STRETCH TO BE EFFECTIVE


FROM THERE A 12VDC ADAPTER AND SWITCH PLUGS INTO ANY 110V OUTLET*


I hope this does some of you some good if you are looking for a quality light.


----------



## Andre (Mar 16, 2015)

Very nice....and bright! One of these days I'll have to make one too.


----------

